# Reel Maintenance - Tell me what you do



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Need details here please.....

My gear is Penn Fierce 2500 & 3000 reels and just purchased a new 2500 Battle II.

- What do you do with your gear after a trip? 
- Do you just rinse and go? 
- Do you disassemble the reels and load with grease? 
- How often do you dissemble? 
- Do you use a spray such as Reel Magic? 

After every trip, no matter if its fresh or salt, I loosen the drag, stand my rods up and run the water hose with the shower mode several times. Not jet blasting, but just a good soaking.

After every two or three trips, I'll remove the spool and clean the underside of the spool and main shaft. 

I take every precaution to keep them out of the water (never dunked) and strive very hard to keep sand away. They travel inside the cab of the car with me. My issue is when surf fishing, they're always seems to be a little sand that finds its way in and creates a bit of a drag.

Again.... what do you do?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds like all you have left to do is tuck them into bed, and sing em a lullaby. :whistling:

Seriously, Keith or Pompano need to weigh in. I have the same reels, and wonder what else I could do myself. In the old days, I would occasionally
disassemble them and oil. Nowadays, I am afraid to even try. Best left to the experts.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Before I even get a reel wet for the first time I pre-service them without the line on the spool. Take them apart and lightly grease the gears and all metal parts, soak the bearings in corrosion-x and put a light coat of Cal's drag grease on the drag disks. When I re-assemble the reel, I put some grease all the screw threads then brush corrosion-x on the entire frame and spool. Pretty much get every single metal part coated with some. Wipe the reel dry and load it with line. Repeat every year unless you submerge the reel. 

After each trip i tighten the drag before rinsing. When they dry i loosen the drag and store them. 

If you haven't done this I highly recommend you start over and service them soon. Google a schematic of your reels if you don't have one already. The process is very simple.

Cal's drag grease: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR3.TRC2.A0.H1.Xcals+drag+grease.TRS0&_nkw=cals+drag+grease&_sacat=0

Corrosion-x (I like filling a small jar with the non-aerosol stuff so i can dunk bearings into it) : http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=cals+drag+grease&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xcorrosion+x.TRS0&_nkw=corrosion+x&_sacat=0

For the grease I just use Mercury quicksilver 2-4-C


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Gents. Trying to learn every little trick I can to keep the gear in good shape.

Frank, keep an eye on the weather for tomorrow. I'll be around and if you can let me know by noon, it will give me time to load the yak up. I'd prefer to meet at the same time if at all possible.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

I spray mine down. That's pretty much it. Baitcasters get oil whenever I feel they need it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Reel Maintenance*

What Xpac said....



Xpac said:


> Before I even get a reel wet for the first time I pre-service them without the line on the spool. Take them apart and lightly grease the gears and all metal parts, soak the bearings in corrosion-x and put a light coat of Cal's drag grease on the drag disks. When I re-assemble the reel, I put some grease all the screw threads then brush corrosion-x on the entire frame and spool. Pretty much get every single metal part coated with some. Wipe the reel dry and load it with line. Repeat every year unless you submerge the reel.
> 
> After each trip i tighten the drag before rinsing. When they dry i loosen the drag and store them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Xpac said:


> Before I even get a reel wet for the first time I pre-service them without the line on the spool. Take them apart and lightly grease the gears and all metal parts, soak the bearings in corrosion-x and put a light coat of Cal's drag grease on the drag disks. When I re-assemble the reel, I put some grease all the screw threads then brush corrosion-x on the entire frame and spool. Pretty much get every single metal part coated with some. Wipe the reel dry and load it with line. Repeat every year unless you submerge the reel.
> 
> After each trip i tighten the drag before rinsing. When they dry i loosen the drag and store them.
> 
> ...


 That just about covers it.


----------

